# ل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟



## مسلم موحد (27 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سؤال لو سمحتم  هل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟ وهل كانت رؤيا يوحنا آخر ما كتب من العهد الجديد.
لو ممكن تفيدونى بتورايخ و مصادر أكون شاكر.
​


----------



## ابن الشرق (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟*

العهد الجديد ..... 

مقسم حسب الاسفار .... لا حسب تواريخ التدوين

فيبدا بالبشائر كما دونها متى و مرقس و لوقا و يوحنا 

و من ثم سفر اعمال الرسل 

و من ثم رسائل بولس الرسول

و الرسائل الجامعة 

و آخر الاسفار هو سفر الرؤيا ; كما انه آخر سفر من جهة تاريخ تدوينه 


سلام


----------



## taten (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟*

مازال هناك خلاف بين علماء الكتاب المقدس ايهما كتب اولآ انجيل مرقس ام انجيل متى وقد كان الاعتقاد السائد لفترة طويلة ان القديس مرقس كتب انجيلة قبل القديس متى ولكن تم التراجع عن هذا الاعتقاد مؤخرآ والقول بان الانجيل للقديس متى اقدم من الانجيل للقديس مرقس لكن على اى حال تم وضع انجيل القديس متى اول الاناجيل القانونية الاربعة وبعد العهد القديم مباشرة لانة كتب اصلآ لليهود وبالتالى يقتبس القديس متى كثيرآ من العهد القديم ليؤكد لليهود ان النبوءات التى جاءت فى العهد القديم تنطبق على الرب يسوع المسيح وبالتالى كان من الانسب وضع هذا الانجيل بعد العهد القديم مباشرة لما لة من صلة بالعهد القديم اما بالنسبة لسفر الرؤيا فقد كان هناك خلافى حول قانونيتة وهل الذى كتبة يوحنا الانجيلى ام يوحنا الرائى حتى ان البابا ديونسيوس بابا الاسكندرية قال انة لا يمكن ان يكون من الاسفار القانونية على الاطلاق ولكن اجمع العلماء على قانونيتة وكان آخر سفر فى القائمة التى اصدرها البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى بابا الاسكنرية العشرون للكتب القانونية للعهد الجديد التى اصدها عام 367 فى الرسالة الفصحية التاسعة و العشرين وتلك القائمة هى التى تتفق عليها كل الطوائف المسيحية ولذلك ورد سفر الرؤيا فى آخر العهد الجديد


----------



## مسلم موحد (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟*

شكرا للأستاذ ابن الشرق
و شكرا للأستاذ تاتن  هذا الإسم مش غريب عليا اظنك كنت تكتب فى منتدى القس بسيط ابو الخير.
عل العموم  إجابتك تفتح الباب لسؤالين:
أنت تقول:



> لكن على اى حال تم وضع انجيل القديس متى اول الاناجيل القانونية الاربعة وبعد العهد القديم مباشرة لانة كتب اصلآ لليهود




فهل معنى هذا انه كتب باللغة العبرية؟ لأن حسب معلوماتى أن الانجيل كتب باليونانيه كله.

و أيضا قلت:



> اما بالنسبة لسفر الرؤيا فقد كان هناك خلافى حول قانونيتة وهل الذى كتبة يوحنا الانجيلى ام يوحنا الرائى حتى ان البابا ديونسيوس بابا الاسكندرية قال انة لا يمكن ان يكون من الاسفار القانونية على الاطلاق ولكن اجمع العلماء على قانونيتة وكان آخر سفر فى القائمة التى اصدرها البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى بابا الاسكنرية العشرون للكتب القانونية للعهد الجديد التى اصدها عام 367 فى الرسالة الفصحية التاسعة و العشرين وتلك القائمة هى التى تتفق عليها كل الطوائف المسيحية ولذلك ورد سفر الرؤيا فى آخر العهد الجديد



فهل معنى هذا أن المسيحيين ظلوا لمدة ثلاث مائة عام بعد رفع السيد المسيح بدون كتاب متفق عليه؟ أم انهم كانوا متفقين على اسفار العهد الجديد و حدث الخلاف بعد ذلك؟

شكرا لكل من يبذل وقته و مجهوده فى الرد على اسئلتى
​


----------



## ابن الشرق (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟*



> فهل معنى هذا انه كتب باللغة العبرية؟ لأن حسب معلوماتى أن الانجيل كتب باليونانيه كله.




سادت اللغة الآرامية في المنطقة منذ زمن بعيد 

و بعد السبي تكلم اليهود الآرامية لاختلاطهم بالامم 


لذا كتب الانجيل بحسب متى باللغة الآرامية و قد دعيت اللهجة التي تكلمها اليهود أيام المسيح بالعبرانية


----------



## abijayel (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟*



> متى كثيرآ من العهد القديم ليؤكد لليهود ان النبوءات التى جاءت فى العهد القديم تنطبق على الرب يسوع المسيح


وهل النبوءة التي في متى 27 وردت في السفر الذي أحال عليه كاتب متى؟


----------



## مسلم موحد (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟*

لازلت فى انتظار الرد على باقى اسئلتى

شكرا


----------



## My Rock (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟*



abijayel قال:


> وهل النبوءة التي في متى 27 وردت في السفر الذي أحال عليه كاتب متى؟


 
أخي العزيز 
الموضوع يتكلم عن اسفار الكتاب المقدس و ترتيبها
دخل السؤال ايه بالموضوع؟
ارجوا منك ان تنتبه لسياق السؤال مستقبلا و تذكر اننا نرحب بكل اسألتك شريطة ان تكون في مكانها الصحيح, فمكان سؤالك ينتمي الى قسم الرد على الشبهات
و مع ذلك سأرد عليك 
اليهود كانوا يقسمون الكتاب المقدس إلى ثلاثة أقسام: القسم الأول شريعة موسى المتثلة في الكتب الخمسة الاولى، وكانوا يسمونها الشريعة , والقسم الثاني المزامير ، والقسم الثالث قسم الأنبياء ويُسَمَّى إرميا، من إطلاق إسم سفر من الجزء على الكل, وسبب تسمية قسم الأنبياء إرميا أنهم ذكروا نبواته أول الأنبياء على هذا الترتيب: إرميا وحزقيال وإشعياء، ثم نبوات الأنبياء الصغار الإثنى عشر, فقول متى: تمّ ما قيل بإرميا النبي يشمل زكريا, والعبارة التي استشهد بها هي واردة في زكريا 11: 12 و13


مرحب بك من جديد و بكل اسألتك لكن نرجوا ان تأخذ مكان طرحها و سياقه بنظر الاعتبار مستقبلا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟*



مسلم موحد قال:


> لازلت فى انتظار الرد على باقى اسئلتى
> 
> شكرا


 
أخي العزيز
ارى ان الاخ الحبيب ابن الشرف رد على كل أسألتك
فهل فاتنا شئ؟
يا ريت تكرره

سلام و نعمة


----------



## مسلم موحد (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟*



My Rock قال:


> أخي العزيز
> ارى ان الاخ الحبيب ابن الشرف رد على كل أسألتك
> فهل فاتنا شئ؟
> يا ريت تكرره
> ...



taten  قال:



> اما بالنسبة لسفر الرؤيا فقد كان هناك خلافى حول قانونيتة وهل الذى كتبة يوحنا الانجيلى ام يوحنا الرائى حتى ان البابا ديونسيوس بابا الاسكندرية قال انة لا يمكن ان يكون من الاسفار القانونية على الاطلاق ولكن اجمع العلماء على قانونيتة وكان آخر سفر فى القائمة التى اصدرها البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى بابا الاسكنرية العشرون للكتب القانونية للعهد الجديد التى اصدها عام 367 فى الرسالة الفصحية التاسعة و العشرين وتلك القائمة هى التى تتفق عليها كل الطوائف المسيحية ولذلك ورد سفر الرؤيا فى آخر العهد الجديد


 
وأنا سألت      
فهل معنى هذا أن المسيحيين ظلوا لمدة ثلاث مائة عام بعد رفع السيد المسيح بدون كتاب متفق عليه؟ أم انهم كانوا متفقين على اسفار العهد الجديد و حدث الخلاف بعد ذلك؟
هل يوجد اجابه اكون شاكر لأنتقل للسؤال التالى حول انجيل متى الارامى


----------



## Fadie (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟*

*تاتن هذا ليس بمسيحى*

*و ردا على ادعائه نقول :*

*سفر الرؤيا قانونيته مثل قانونية باقية الاسفار جائت تلقائية و الكنيسة استلمته كما تسلمت باقية الاسفار*

*جاء فى قانون مورتارى **The Muratorian Canon :*

*(71) We receive only the apocalypses of John and Peter, (72) though some of us are not willing that the latter be read in church*​
*و فى قائمة الاسفار القانونية لأرويجانيوس جاء :*​*John, who has left behind one Gospel, though he confessed that he could write so many that even the world itself could not contain them (John XXI. And he wrote also the Apocalypse*

*Eusebius in his Ecclesiastical History, Vl. XXV. 3-14*​*و قال يوسابيوس القيصرى فى تاريخه :*​*After these must be put, if it really seems right, the Apocalypse of John*

*Eusebius' Ecclesiastical History, III. xxv. 1-7*​*كما جاء فى قائمة الاسفار القانونية بمخطوطة Claromontanus و التى تعود للقرنين الخامس و السادس سفر الرؤيا - 1200 سطر*

*و جاء سفر الرؤيا فى لائحة الاسفار القانونية المُسماة بــ The Cheltenham* *Canon  الرؤيا - 1800 سطر*

*كما جاء السفر فى لائحة الاسفار القانونية لأثناسيوس*​*Athanasius' Thirty-Ninth Festal Epistle*

*و جاء فى لائحة **Amphilochius Of Iconium *

*سفر الرؤيا سفرا قانونيا*

*و فى لائحة مجمع قرطاج الثالث جاء كذلك السفر سفرا قانونيا!*

*نقلا عن :*

*B. M. Metzger, The Canon Of The New Testament: Its Origin, Significance & Development, 1997, Clarendon Press, Oxford, pp. 209-210*​*هذا بخلاف استشهادات اباء الكنيسة من القرن الاول بهذا السفر بأعتباره سفرا قانونيا , باعتباره كلمة الله , و بنسبه للقديس يوحنا*

*و يمكن الاطلاع على استشهادات اباء ما قبل نيقية بهذا السفر فى الرابط التالى*

*http://www.earlychristianwritings.com/e-catena/*​*Revelation*​*تحياتى و محبتى*​


----------



## Emma (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟*

حسب معلوماتي الضئيلة أنو سفر الرؤيا هو آخر سفر كتبه القديس يوحنا.... لكن هل هو آخر سفر من بين جيمع الأسفار؟؟؟؟؟ اترك الإجابة لمن هو عنده خبرات أكتر


----------



## Fadie (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟*

انجيل يوحنا اخر ما كُتب و ليس سفر الرؤيا


----------



## مسلم موحد (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟*

بما أن تاتن  ليس مسيحى  يبقى مفيش سؤال أصلا

اهنئك يا فادى على موضوعك الكوميدى بتاع وثيقة بحيره لى على ورق كراسه ده. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

المهم خلينا فى موضوعنا 

فى شئ مفهمتوش فى او استشهاد لك تقول 





> جاء فى قانون مورتارى The Muratorian Canon :





> (71) We receive only the apocalypses of John and Peter, (72) though some of us are not willing that the latter be read in church​




ما معنى apocalypses

و اين الـ apocalypses  الخاص ببطرس؟

بالنسبه لموضوع انجيل متى سأفتح موضوع جديد لانه يستحق بصراحه

​


----------



## Fadie (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟*



> اهنئك يا فادى على موضوعك الكوميدى بتاع وثيقة بحيره لى على ورق كراسه ده. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


 
*ابقى تعالى كل يوم*



> ما معنى apocalypses


 
*رؤيا*



> و اين الـ apocalypses الخاص ببطرس؟


 
*بطرس لم يكتب رؤيا , هذا كتاب كتبه مهرطقين الغنوسية بعد موت بطرس بمئات السنيين و نسبوها الى بطرس*

*هذا نصه*

*http://www.earlychristianwritings.com/text/apocalypsepeter-mrjames.html*


----------



## مسلم موحد (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟*



Fadie قال:


> *بطرس لم يكتب رؤيا , هذا كتاب كتبه مهرطقين الغنوسية بعد موت بطرس بمئات السنيين و نسبوها الى بطرس*
> 
> *هذا نصه*
> 
> *http://www.earlychristianwritings.com/text/apocalypsepeter-mrjames.html*




جبت منين مئات السنين دى؟  الموقع لى انت وضعته بيقول انه اتكتب مابين سنة 100 الى 150


----------



## Fadie (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟*

*مية مية وخمسين؟*

*دة ايه الدقة دى؟*

*فين ياريس الموقع قال كدة؟*


----------



## مسلم موحد (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟*

http://www.earlychristianwritings.com/

اتفضل يا باشا  و هتلاقى مفاجآت كتير مش هاقدر اتكلم عنها و الا ينقلوا موضوعى لقسم الشبهات و لا مش عارف اسمه ايه


----------



## Fadie (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟*

*فين يا حاج فى الرابط اللى انا حطيته قال انها تعود لسنة 100 -150 ؟*

*ولا هو كلام و خلاص؟*


----------



## مسلم موحد (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟*



Fadie قال:


> *فين يا حاج فى الرابط اللى انا حطيته قال انها تعود لسنة 100 -150 ؟*
> 
> *ولا هو كلام و خلاص؟*



لا مش كلام و خلاص  شايفنى و جايبلك ورقة كراسه و بقول لك دى مخطوطه؟

اقرأ اول سطر بيقول لك 

 The numbers on the left are for an estimated range of dating

الموقع انت لى استشهدت بيه مش انا


----------



## Fadie (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ل ترتيب اسفار العهد الجديد هو ترتيب من حيث زمن الكتابه؟*

*طيب فهمت ايه من الجملة دى يا ريس؟ ترجمهالنا كدة*


----------

